# I GOT WORMS!!!!



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I flipped the light on in my 37 and noticed very small "worms" sloooooowly crawling around on the front of my tank.







I am raising the water temp. to about 81, and am going to do a water change. Other than this, what else can be done???


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

happens to everyone... tiny little things right?
they are not harmfull... I have heard clown loaches love em'
add salt and more water changes and higher temp
good luck


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

You might have overfed your fish...just stop feeding them for a couple of days...the problem would go away...in the near future...don't overfeed them...if you do...take out whatever thatz left in the tank...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah the worms come from overfeed and decay matter on the bottom of your tank..do a water change with a gravel vac and it should clear up...just watch out on your feeding


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

*THEY REALLY DONT TOLERATE SALT TO WELL*


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

those worms are the devil







. I hate those damn things.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> *THEY REALLY DONT TOLERATE SALT TO WELL*


 What are you trying to say Snow?


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So how much salt should i add? (37gal)


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> *THEY REALLY DONT TOLERATE SALT TO WELL*


 If it is slowly added and dissovled correctly before it enters the tank IMO its safer and less stressful on the tank inhabitants than most comercial Meds out there


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

JAWZ said:


> So how much salt should i add? (37gal)


1 tablespoon per 5 gallons but I would go with 1 tablespoon per 10g for now and see how they react.
if your Piranha's have never had a salt treatment before I may go a bit less than what I normally do


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I always use 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons as a usual tank condition, but I still get these worms from time to time

do a water change


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn things, I was just going to switch some things over to my Rhoms recently vacated tank and guess what? White worms crawling all over the sides of the tank.I just dropped some feeders in there and salted it. I have only had them once a couple years ago in my 120 and used salt to get rid of them.


----------

